# BB King - Kitchener



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

October 12 @ Centre in the Square


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

At Massey Hall on Oct 10th as well


----------



## Maverick (Oct 21, 2009)

Usually a huge waste of time at tis point of his career.


----------

